# Kislev



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

A friend of mine (also a member of Heresy Online), recently decided he had WAY too much Warhammer/ Warhammer40k/ Lord of the Rings stuff lying around, and after walking around his room and almost impaling my foot on a number of models, I had to agree. So, he decided to sell a lot of stuff. He was fairly confident, until I pointed out the flaw in his plan: his painting.

So, after much deliberation, we decided that I would paint strip and repaint a huge number of his models over the next few months, and we would sell them on ebay. Now, most of these models will fetch a few quid, some a nice little ammount, once painted, and it will be a nice little earner for us (30/70 split, which I think is fair as none of the models are mine even). However, we came across a few things that really awed my creative side. Foremost in this was a small army (1000-1500 points I believe, though we haven't uncovered the whole lot yet, so we are just estimating) of Warhammer Fantasy Kislevites.

The best bit? 100% metal army.

We have so far found some 30-ish Kossars with command, a Boyar, Boris Ursus (special character, riding a giant bear), and 5 cavalry models (can't remember if they were Gryphon Legion or Winged Lancers). And he has promised me there is more to come.

So, over the next few months, I will be slowly updating you as to the status of this amazing find, and when it finally goes on sale, I hope some of you will consider bidding, even if it's just a token bid to say you were part of the action.


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

*Introducing you to the challenge I face.*

I apologise for the poor images, my camera is quite pathetic. Though never fear, as my friend has promised to photograph things for me, so at very least, when each unit is finished it will be a decent, high quality photo.



Right, so this is what I'm working with.

Left is the condition we found the models in (they did have bases, but I won't even go there... Suffice to say all bases needed to be replaced). The paint, though you probably can't tell from the photo, is extremely thick (they have been painted at least twice, with no understanding of the concept of paint thinning - a lot of jokes were mad about "paint pot dip painting"), and monotone. Also, plenty of nice scratches and chips all over them. Lucky me. Starting to regret this project already.

Middle is the condition I have managed to get them down to with one go at paint stripping. Whole night in uber strong nail varnish remover, then half hour of running them under a tap and going over them with a tank brush, and we got that. As you can see, it needs another strip dip, because those bits of blue are very firm - getting them off with a knife didn't work. We only had enough "paint stripper" to redo 14 of them, but they came up good as new second time.

The right is what I'm aiming for. I have 6 models at that standard, and the other 8 that are fully stripped are on the way. I'll post again later or tomorow to explain the paint scheme I've chosen, and when I do, I will have a picture of the 6 that are completed. (4 regular troops, a unit chapion, and the boyar, a low level hero).


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

oohh Kislev competition... sweet. The end result is ace man.. well done, have some rep!


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

Okay, the 6 I've done so far.

Firstly, this is the 6 together:



From left to right, it's the Boyar, Kossar Champion, and 4 standard Kossars.


Then, the Boyar and Kossar Champion on their own:



Both of them have a gem on their sword sheathe that i haven't painted yet. I haven't decided what colour would look nice. Any ideas?
Also, I realise the Boyar's skin is very dark, I will be lightening it, once I get a couple of new paints.


----------

